# How do you compete with a snow nose?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ethically or unethically? I've heard of people using shoe polish before....


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Ethically!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love snow nose!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

unethically, I've seen plenty of people use a 2-step product called D-Nose Knows, or similar as well. It stays on better than shoe polish!! 

Personally, I keep a full spectrum light on in my dog room in the winter as that lack of UV light in the winter is what causes the pigment to fade (unless they have literally been rubbing it off in the snow!!). I just use a flourescent one designed for starting seedlings.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's got a major snow nose right now, too.
His handler told me they do NOT dye noses on their dogs. She said that since he has plenty of pigment around his eyes and on his lips, it's very obvious even to a *not real bright* judge that his nose color is totally weather related.
She also told me that brown nose is acceptable in our standard (I looked, it is), but not pink. A snow nose is brown.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm I wonder if I could start a new business... tattoos for snow noses! My young ones have a slight case of snow nose right now, and I was thinking that this might be a great thing to do, even in this economy lol.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito's got a major snow nose right now, too.
> His handler told me they do NOT dye noses on their dogs. She said that since he has plenty of pigment around his eyes and on his lips, it's very obvious even to a *not real bright* judge that his nose color is totally weather related.
> She also told me that brown nose is acceptable in our standard (I looked, it is), but not pink. A snow nose is brown.


VERY smart handler you have their Barbara!!! They are absolutely correct, if the dog has proper pigment it is visible in areas other than the nose as you pointed out.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've heard that kelp supplements can help pigment. Not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I've heard that kelp supplements can help pigment. Not sure if it's true or not.


 
Ehh... not so much. (Tried it myself a million years ago. It just made the dogs smell funny but did nothing for the pigment!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito's got a major snow nose right now, too.
> His handler told me they do NOT dye noses on their dogs. She said that since he has plenty of pigment around his eyes and on his lips, it's very obvious even to a *not real bright* judge that his nose color is totally weather related.
> She also told me that brown nose is acceptable in our standard (I looked, it is), but not pink. A snow nose is brown.


 
Perfect advice.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

not into showing but I would never dye the nose.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the great question and answers! I hadn't ever heard of what actually causes the change before.


----------

